# Gunner and me kayaking...



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This was at my sisters place over the July 4th week of vacation. We were on Long Lake in Alpena, Michigan.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so much more fun with your pal along! 

you must have alot of faith in Gunner - no life vest for you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

The lake is very shallow. I was only kayaking the shore and it was less than 2 ft. deep. I always wear a vest when I go on a river or go out deep into the lake. Gunner doesn't go with me in the deep water, yet. He will have a vest if I ever take him out deep.


----------

